# Embarrasing question:Do I have to spend $320 on a RAPU to triger my SSC-32?



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used my EFX-TEK Prop2 to control some props in the past but have found it lacking in supporting complex motions of multiple servos (it is still a great product). I am doing a 3-axis skull this year so bought an SSC-32 and VSA thinking the SSC-32 setup behaves like a Prop2 in that you download the instructions to an onboard chip and hit a button to trigger the routine. 

Oops.

Brookshire wants $320 for a RAPU. I don't care so much about having to have my computer connected (though this is not preferable) but I would rather have the computer hidden and push a button to start the thing rather than have to have the computer in an accessible place and hit a mouse button (if that makes sense).

Anyway, are there any cheaper alternatives to the RAPU?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

If your computer has a parallel port, you could use Helmsman to trigger your event. This application was created by a Hauntforum member Monkeybasic. I've used Helmsman to control my 3-axis skulls the last two years.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I know the only way to send a VSA routine to a servo controller other than a PC is with the RAPU.

If you want to trigger a routine on a PC from a push button, you can use Helmsman from Monkeybasic (he's a member here). The only caveat to that is that your PC has to have a parallel port. Or you could hack a cheap usb keyboard and use Autohotkey. From the looks of things event ghost would work too, although I've never tried it.

edit: I must type too slow - Gmacted beat me to the punch on Helmsman.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you looked into a software/keyboard wedge program? I use them for interfacing COM and Ethernet events into a keyboard buffer. Might be a solution. Here's a link to a free applet:
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/Bill_Redirect_Serial_COMPort_to_Keyboard_21923_p/


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Also, you could buy a cheap numeric pad - they often have programmable keys and are unobtrusive. This coupled with something like autohotkey/event ghost would be an easy solution


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

GOT, Im playing the same game this year, I will trigger my vsa using helmsman, I am deciding between using the printer port pins, a 35.00 USB port ad on that can have up to 8 inputs. they are covered in the pdf file at monkey basic for helmsman http://www.monkeybasic.com/Helmsman_User_Guide.pdf
I would also post your Question to the EFX TEK guys, they really helped me, Im trying to run there RC-4 relay board off the ssc32 vard with vsa.
I am going to use cat 5 cable to get mt skulls away from the laptop, I have heard you can run it any where between 15 and 50 feet depending on who I talk to so I guess ill stay under 15 feet.
OH snap i didnt see how old this post was lol, how did it turn out?


----------

